# [Brother MFC 5440CN] firmware modifizieren



## hadruccar (30. August 2007)

Mein Brother MFC5440CN weigert sich in S/W zu drucken, wenn die Farbpatrone leer ist bzw. als leer erkannt wird (das ist im Regelfall nie dasselbe), und das, obwohl das Schwarz nicht aus CMY gemischt wird, sondern rein nur aus der schwarzen Patrone. Das ist lästig, wenn ich schnell was drucken/kopieren möchte, oder überhaupt nur S/W-Kopien/-Ausdrucke brauche.
Gibts eine Möglichkeit das zu Beheben, zB. in der Firmware/am Treiber rumzupfuschen oder liegt der Fehler woanders?

thx im voraus


----------

